# iPad won't come on



## shacar (Feb 3, 2009)

iPad won't come on.  HELP!!!! I have plugged it in, it was charged last night. Anyone had this happen?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

You may have completely powered it down.  Try holding down the "power" button steadily for about thirty seconds and see if it magically comes back to life.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

.... and if that doesn't work, hold down the power key and the home key. This will cause the iPad to reboot. It could take a minute or more of holding it until the Apple icon appears on the screen.


----------

